# DNR seeks outdoor recreation partners and sponsors for 2015 season



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*DNR seeks outdoor recreation partners and sponsors for 2015 season*

Contact: Maia Turek, 989-225-8573 or Jacquelyn Baker, 517-284-6094
Agency: Natural Resources









Feb. 5, 2015

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources currently is seeking support from partners and sponsors for 2015 outdoor recreation events and initiatives. Opportunities include volunteering as an instructor for various statewide campaigns, sponsoring statewide event campaigns, and donating to projects such as the Outdoor Adventure Center in Detroit.

"Our goal is to build and maintain partnerships that are beneficial for everyone involved," said Ron Olson, DNR Parks and Recreation chief. "Partnerships and sponsorships provide opportunities for our parks to welcome new visitors, for partner organizations to build their reputation and make connections with potential customers, and for visitors to make memories through outdoor recreation and programming."

The Outdoor Adventure Center, nestled along the Detroit RiverWalk, offers several sponsorship opportunities, from exhibit and display sponsors to naming rights on the building. Groups, businesses and individuals interested in promoting stewardship and enjoyment of Michigan's natural resources have an opportunity to inspire millions annually through this hands-on, urban educational facility.

Michigan state parks annually offer several statewide event series to introduce people to and build appreciation for Michigan's woods and waters. In 2015, individuals, businesses and organizations can volunteer at state parks, trails and harbors for programs like Recreation 101, which offers free, introductory classes with all the equipment provided free of charge.

Also available are opportunities to sponsor or host events for a variety of statewide campaigns. Michigan Boating Week in June features water-related programs such as paddling, fishing, sailing and more. Meteors & S'mores is an annual celebration of astronomy that takes place during the Perseid Meteor Shower in August. Michigan Trails Week, which celebrates the state's extensive land and water trail system, takes place in September.

Lynne Cavazos has partnered with the DNR since 2008 to coordinate the annual Beach Walk/Run at Charles Mears State Park to benefit Communities Overcoming Violent Encounters.

"This highly successful event would not be possible without the support of the DNR and Charles Mears State Park," said Cavazos, who works as benefit coordinator for COVE. "It has been an amazing partnership. Together, we're able to host a memorable event and raise funds to assist members of our community who are in need."

Individuals also can join or start a Friends group to support a particular Michigan state park, harbor, trail or waterway. Friends groups support these facilities by fundraising, recruiting volunteers, leading restoration projects and providing educational programming for the public. Learn more at www.michigan.gov/dnrfriends.

Sponsoring or volunteering at a program is just one of many ways to support Michigan state parks. Partners also can post event flyers locally, donate to park projects, donate supplies and much more. If you or someone you know may be interested in partnering with Michigan state parks, please contact Maia Turek at 989-225-8573.

Inside Michigan's Great Outdoors subscribers are always the first to know about reservation opportunities, state park events and other outdoor happenings. Visit www.michigan.gov/dnr to subscribe now.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

